# Welcome back!



## Shatin

Can someone please tell me how to say "Welcome back!" in Spanish? Thank you very much.


----------



## rayb

Shatin said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me how to say "Welcome back!" in Spanish? Thank you very much.


 
Bienvenido de vuelta


----------



## araceli

¡Vuelve! o ¡Regresa!


----------



## Artrella

araceli said:
			
		

> ¡Vuelve! o ¡Regresa!




Ara, no entiendo...no sería "Come back soon" o algo por el estilo?


----------



## Citrus

Shatin said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me how to say "Welcome back!" in Spanish? Thank you very much.


 
¡¡¡ Bienvenido de Regreso !!!

Saludos
Citrus


----------



## Masood

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=15836


----------



## araceli

Perdón....me equivoqué de vuelta hoy, parece que me levanté con el pie izquierdo.


----------



## Victorec

Muy de acuerdo con  Citrus"Bıenvenıdo de vuelta"


----------



## rayb

araceli said:
			
		

> Perdón....me equivoqué de vuelta hoy, parece que me levanté con el pie izquierdo.


 
Bienvenida de vuelta, ahora con el pie derecho, entonces.


----------



## Travelman

creo que sería mejor:

bienvenido otra vez


----------



## Yova

Yo lo traduciría como 'Bienvenido de nuevo'


----------



## Faith

Yo diría simplemente "bienvenido". Si a alguien le das la bienvenida porque ha vuelto de algún sitio, es una información implicita tanto para el que llega como el que da la bienvenida y en español es innecesaria


----------



## Whisky con ron

Y yo estoy de acuerdo con Faith.  Muy espanglish eso de "bienvenido de vuelta".  Con decir "bienvenido" basta y si se quiere acentuar que la persona ha regresado, se diría "Regresaste!, Bienvenid@".

O "Bienvenid@, que bueno que regresaste".  O si no es tan dramático como un regreso, sino que alguien fué al baño y volvió, sería algo como "bienvenido nuevamente", o "bienvenido otra vez", como ha dicho Yova.

Saludos


----------



## rayb

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Y yo estoy de acuerdo con Faith. Muy espanglish eso de "bienvenido de vuelta". Con decir "bienvenido" basta y si se quiere acentuar que la persona ha regresado, se diría "Regresaste!, Bienvenid@".
> 
> O "Bienvenid@, que bueno que regresaste". O si no es tan dramático como un regreso, sino que alguien fué al baño y volvió, sería algo como "bienvenido nuevamente", o "bienvenido otra vez", como ha dicho Yova.
> 
> Saludos


 
Bueno, si sabemos que se trata de un hecho banal, ni en ingles ni en español no necesitamos decir nada. Quizás sólo Hola o, incluso, simplemente  .

Pero, en la ocurrencia nos están pidiendo que traduzcamos "Welcome Back!", donde Back pareciera evidenciar un acontecimiento que no podemos silenciar. Como en la parábola del "hijo pródigo", por ejemplo. De ahí la sugerencia de utilizar expresiones como "de vuelta", "regreso" o "retorno", que dan precisamente cuenta de un acontecimiento de esa índole.

Saludos


----------



## Steelblade

Hola Masood, ¿como haces para incluir un link en tu mensaje?

Yo lo he intentado y me da error y no me permite incluirlo.

Gracias

Steelblade


----------



## Saqui

!Bienvenido nuevamente! (Si se trata de un hombre/For a man)

!Bienvenida nuevamente! (For a woman/Si es mujer la persona.)

!Bienvenidos/das otra vez! (1. men; 2. women)


----------



## suso26

bienvenido de vuelta, bienvenido otra vez.


----------



## laoghaire

otra vez bienvenido
nuevamente bienvenido


----------



## Saqui

Se me acaba de ocurrir, pero sí, también como lo sugirió Suso, se puede decir:

!Bienvenido de vuelta!

*...* TEMA: Hola Crazy, *Bienvenido* *de* *vuelta*!.... *...* (s/t) - [Annabel] - 00:19, 14/Oct
Hola Crazy, *Bienvenido* *de* *vuelta*!.... El Soro] - 17:13, 14/Oct. *...* 

el descanso del blog te va a hacer bien… *bienvenido* *de* *vuelta* brother!  *...*
LLegando más tarde imposible, *bienvenido* *de* *vuelta*  *...*

*...* MensajePublicado: Dom Feb 27, 2005 8:10 pm Asunto: Responder citando.
*Bienvenido* *de* *vuelta* entonces amigo Elthalion...! _____ *...* 

*Bienvenido* *de* *vuelta*. *...*


----------



## Rayines

> Hola Masood, ¿como haces para incluir un link en tu mensaje?
> 
> Yo lo he intentado y me da error y no me permite incluirlo.


*Hola, Steelblade; a veces este tipo de preguntas la podés hacer en "Comments and Suggestions".*


----------



## CaroldeChile

Yo concuerdo con Whisky con ron.

Creo que queda demasiado literal traducir el "back" y en el español no tenemos una expresión típica para diferenciar si la bienvenida se refiere a alguien que viene o no por primera vez.

si es algo familiar podríamos asumir el welcome back como "bienvenido a casa" y así damos la idea de "regreso"... es el único ejemplo que se me ocurre.


----------



## Juan Antonio Robledo

Mi opinión es que se podría interpretar así: Si la persona está regresando en ese momento sería simplemente "bienvenido", pero si se está llendo y se le desea un bien sería "feliz regreso" no se como vean esta opinión.


----------



## thuja

Shatin said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me how to say "Welcome back!" in Spanish? Thank you very much.


what about  *dichosos los ojos* 
or is that, like, totally old-fashioned? I heard this in "Cuando todo esté en orden", a Spanish film.


----------



## mayekvox

Tendria dos connotaciones para mi:
1. Cuando se refiere a alguien que se esta yendo hacia otro lugar, se esta expresando el deseo de que vuelva pronto, que se espera su regreso, que fue agradable su visita, que se espera de vuelta.
2.Cuando se refiere a alguien que llega de algun lugar se le esta expresando Bienvenido de nuevo" "Que bueno verlo de nuevo" "Que bueno tenerlo aqui de vuelta" etc


----------



## DevilZero

I'm not sure, but what about: "Bienvenido de nuevo" (in some context similar to the 'Prodigal Son' story)?


----------



## Arguset

Actually, welcome back is translated as "Bienvenido de nuevo" in Spanish. We have to take into acount that we can't translate literally any language to another. We would fall in some foolish mistakes. When we translate something into any language we have to look into its meaning and not into translating word by word as independent clauses.

BIENVENIDO DE NUEVO is WELCOME BACK in Spanish.


----------



## highlander1999

Hola,

saludos desde España.

Aquí nunca decimos "bienvenido de vuelta" (suena mal), siempre decimos "bienvenido de nuevo" o simplemente "bienvenido".

Saludos.


----------



## riayala

Welcome back = buen regreso.


----------



## jimgav

rayb said:


> Bienvenido de vuelta


----------



## FirztMF

thuja said:


> what about  *dichosos los ojos*
> or is that, like, totally old-fashioned? I heard this in "Cuando todo esté en orden", a Spanish film.



It certainly is an old fashioned expression, yet it is still used meaning the joy of seeing someone again. "Dichosos los ojos" would literally mean "Blessed [approximating meaning to joyful] the eyes [that are seeing you]".

-----
Continuing with the discussion, I'm translating to spanish a Japanese song from a english translation, and i've found "okaeri", which means "welcome back".  This is a romantic song, so I could translate as welcome back [home] or welcome back [to my arms]... but i think this time I'll use: bienvenido a casa.


----------



## macame

Otra posibilidad: Me alegro de que hayas vuelto.


----------



## riayala

macame said:


> Otra posibilidad: Me alegro de que hayas vuelto.



Oh, qué buena respuesta, no me acordaba de eso!!

También decimos: Qué bueno tenerte de regreso : )


----------



## xshumi

thuja said:


> what about  *dichosos los ojos*
> or is that, like, totally old-fashioned? I heard this in "Cuando todo esté en orden", a Spanish film.



"Dichosos los ojos" es una expresión antigua que se usa cuando hace MUCHO tiempo que no ves a alguien. Verlo sería como un milagro. Sería como decir "qué suerte tienen estos ojos de verte" porque nunca te ven .

Welcome Back yo también lo traduciría como "Bienvenido de nuevo"

Saludos,


----------

